# 12 week scan guesses...



## StaceyKor

Had my 12 week scan today. Getting a gender scan in 5 weeks so would anyone like to guess. I don't think there's a nub unfortunately xx

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/Mobile%20Uploads/20170821_193240.jpg


----------



## Foreign Chick

not seeing any gender clues here, unfortunately... I assume this is the only pic you have?

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## StaceyKor

This one too but don't feel like it's quite as in focus and leg is in the way of nub shot.xx

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/Mobile%20Uploads/20170822_072209.jpg


----------



## Gretaa

I'll guess a boy cuz of the shape of the skull :)


----------



## Talia12

Same, boy based on skull but even then I'm not too sure


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Gussing boy too for you :)


----------



## StaceyKor

I was swaying :blue: myself up until the scan yesterday but felt myself leaning :pink: at the scan lol. I'm totally undecided this time. I knew dd2 was a girl from day one as it was an identical pregnancy to dd1 down to when I got headaches, nausea etc. This time I've had nothing at all so I'm unsure.
Any more guesses would be appreciated. I have gender scan booked for 25th September xx


----------



## StaceyKor

Any more guesses?xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## jessicasmum

:blue:


----------



## StaceyKor

Hi everyone. DH has surprised me and booked an early gender scan for us for today (Im 16 weeks now). Its in 4.5 hours so does anyone have any last minute guesses? Will update later


----------



## Talia12

Ooh, exciting! I still think boy but can't see a nub so it's up for grabs really. Stalking for updates!


----------

